# Tall / long inseam cooler weather cycling pant options?



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

Tall rider here with a 36" inseam and fairly new the sport. With the cooler weather approaching, i'm looking for some athletic wear pant options for us tall dudes out on the trail. A cursory search here didn't reveal anything in the recent past (and apparel offerings change frequently). I see mention of people having to compromise and wearing whatever they can, be it casual or even work wear.

Generally for outdoors activity i'm either wearing some Eddie Bauer Guide Pro pants or Vertx pants in a 36" inseam but these have straight legs that seems to like to get caught up in the chainring. Browsing some of the online retailers and more prominent apparel companies, i don't see anything with an option for taller riders.

So what are some athletic type pant options (no cotton)? Synthetic fabrics, stretch, DWR capabilities, zipper pockets, slim leg opening and no tights?

I cant really find any MTB specific options out there. Expanding my parameters a bit, i'm thinking of having some Guide Pro pants hemmed so the leg opening is slimmer.

I'm also thinking of giving these a try. Seems like they could do the job fitting over pads and such.

https://americantall.com/products/t...-pant-in-charcoal?_pos=1&_sid=c1861ee0d&_ss=r


----------



## Muirenn (Jun 17, 2013)

Well, I'm female with a long inseam, but answering indirectly, I like Competitive Cyclist's selection.

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/mens-mountain-bike-clothing?fl=true

Men's long pants:

https://www.competitivecyclist.com/mens-bike-pants

Also try Jenson.


----------



## laxpc (Sep 18, 2019)

Check out Aerotech Designs in PA.


----------



## TooTallUK (Jul 5, 2005)

You said no tights....
But a pair of tights or running leggings with a pair of shorts over the top is a great combination, and that's before you get to cycling specific tights.


----------



## JDHutch (Sep 29, 2017)

I just got some Craft Storm XC ski pants that I really like. If I’m racing I’m probably wearing shorts down to 40° and below that tights under shorts. But for more casual rides in cold weather these Craft pants have tapered legs and are really comfortable. Probably would get too hot to wear racing but I like them for casual rides.


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

Several years ago I had some custom pants made by Lou at Foxwear. It was otherwise hard to find something long enough that didn't fit like a balloon. His prices were very reasonable compared to mid level imported stuff, and I'm still using the pants (and jacket) to this day.

Blog | Foxwear | Custom Sized Sports Clothing by Lou Binik | Salmon, ID | (877) 756-3699 <-- has the prices.


----------



## JonF1 (Oct 2, 2019)

seat_boy said:


> Several years ago I had some custom pants made by Lou at Foxwear. It was otherwise hard to find something long enough that didn't fit like a balloon. His prices were very reasonable compared to mid level imported stuff, and I'm still using the pants (and jacket) to this day.
> 
> Blog | Foxwear | Custom Sized Sports Clothing by Lou Binik | Salmon, ID | (877) 756-3699 <-- has the prices.


Interesting option. His Power Shield Pants look like a viable winter option. Can you share what products you bought and the pricing of it?


----------



## seat_boy (May 16, 2006)

It's been several years, but IIRC I got the Powershield "tights" (they actually fit loose, like slim sweatpants), a jacket (maybe the e-vite lite in the current lineup?), and a hat. It all came to just over $200 shipped.

I lost the hat along the way, but I'm still enjoying the jacket and pants.



JonF1 said:


> Interesting option. His Power Shield Pants look like a viable winter option. Can you share what products you bought and the pricing of it?


----------



## Freightlinerbob (Feb 4, 2014)

https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/tall-mens-thermal-windstopper-tights-for-cold-weather-riding/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alias530 (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm 6'6" and I think I have a 37" inseam. Castelli 3XL stuff treats me right. I'm thin but tall with long legs. I have the 3 models below.

Sorpasso - nice chamois, good down to 40-50 on a road bike, could probably go colder on mtb
Meno 2 Wind - cheaper chamois, but good down to 35-40 on a road bike, could go colder on mtb
Sorpasso 2 Wind - nice chamois, good down to 30 on a road bike, could go colder on mtb


----------



## cunningstunts (Sep 1, 2011)

i have a lot of Arcteryx stuff because they offer high performance stuff and tall options for many of their pants. i have the Gamma pants in tall large, SL and AR and they are awesome.


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Tuned in.

Not very tall but have real long levers and a narrow waist.

Best thing I did many years ago was learned to sew. Its easy to find cheap fleece clothes at Wally World. Most of their stuff is fit for chubby guys, but its easy with a sewing machine to tailor for yourself.


----------



## samwe (Jul 27, 2015)

What temps are you talking about?
I can wear these: https://www.aerotechdesigns.com/methwicypa.html , with a smart wool base layer and be OK to -15f. 
I have size large and they are long enough for my 35" inseam.
I bought some of their tall insulated bib tights and had to return them for regular as they were too long. Unexpected...


----------



## Racecar (Oct 10, 2019)

I'm 6-3 250 with 34 inseem. I bought 4 different pairs of mountain bike shorts on amazon, all were too short, and too small in the waist. Even those listed as 3X were way to small. They must use a shorter tape measure where these things are manufactured. They say waist 38-40", it won't even fit me 36-37. I just buy some exercise pants, that are always too short, and have them cutoff to make long shorts that will go over pads. Winter long pants, get an elastic ankle cuff strap for the right side.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

I know this thread is a bit old but I'll throw my 2 cents in. I have a 36" inseem with a (currently) 36" waist. Thanks beers. I just tried a pair of 34" Specialized MTB pants on. PLENTY long with a close fitting ankle area. They fit like loose pants but have some stretchy to them. If I lost the 20# today They would be ideal.


----------



## kustomz (Jan 6, 2004)

I recently purchased a pair of Lululemon ABC Slim Warpstreme pants with a 37" inseam. They are constructed from a four way stretch material and don't stink after 3 rides. I even fell in them on one ride with zero rash on them. You will find they cost about 20% less than most Enduro style MTB pants and will provide what I consider a cycling length.


----------

